
Spy used AI-generated face to connect with targets - theBashShell
https://apnews.com/bc2f19097a4c4fffaa00de6770b8a60d
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20170966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20170966)

